# Jack making progress toward becoming a disc dog



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks like you're making wonderful progress . BTW love the cheerleaders on the side


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Lookin great!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He looks like he was having fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

jennretz said:


> He looks like he was having fun


Yes he was Jen, then he abruptly just decided 'game's over' and went and drank some salt water....duh


----------

